# General > Recommendations >  nudist

## horsex

hi guy new to area wondering if any nudist areas in caithness

----------


## LMS

There's heaps of empty beaches, so if you are serious and can brave the cold, crack on!

Also plenty of forests but watch the tics don't bite yer toot.

----------


## nicnak

there is one at crakaig, between helmsdale and brora if thats any help.

----------


## Dog-eared

Crakaig is sort of recognised. Quiet beaches are The Peedie Sands by Dwarick Pier ,the sands at Loch Calder or just pick one from an OS map. There's plenty to go around.

----------


## nicnak

Yes I agree there are lots of quiet beaches but Crakaig is a designated naturist beach so your not likely to be disturbed or prosecuted for exposing yourself.

----------


## horsex

thanks for all the replies now just wondering if any other people are cean nudists in caithness thanks

----------


## BRIE

I bet there isnt many keen nudists up here!! to ruddy cold & windy for that sort of capers!  ::

----------

